# Seachem traces vs Dry Ferts traces



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I know that the Seachem Trace is pretty weak stuff and that the Flourish has almost the same percentage but more trace elements; so my question is: Which do you think is better? I think the Seachem line has lots more types of elements but does it matter. Should I continue to dose Flourish along with CSM+B?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Flourish is actually "Seachem Flourish", and Seachem also makes a "Seachem Flourish Trace". The trace version is, as I recall, a much weaker version of Flourish. Also, I think the trace product is aimed at non-CO2 users only, who need much less trace element mix. If you ask at the Seachem forum I'm sure they will explain it, if they haven't already done so several times.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks, Hoppy. I'll do a search on Trace and see if they say anything about non-CO2 use.

I have pressurized CO2 and use both (differnent days) per their dosing schedule.

What about Flourish vs CSM+B?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Newt said:


> Thanks, Hoppy. I'll do a search on Trace and see if they say anything about non-CO2 use.
> 
> I have pressurized CO2 and use both (differnent days) per their dosing schedule.
> 
> What about Flourish vs CSM+B?


I prefer CSM+B for economic reasons. Flourish Trace is pretty weak stuff and can get expensive in short order.

Either one will adequately supply your tank with micronutrients.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I find Flourish Comprehensive works just a tad better than the CSM+B, but either one is fine to use and will work well.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have used both CSM+B and Tropica Plant Nutrition Liquid, which many say is the best of the trace mixes, and I could see no differences in my tank. I haven't used any of the Flourish fertilizers (other than Excel), but I suspect I wouldn't be able to see a difference with them either. (Other than the effect on my budget.)


----------



## TortoiseBoy (Dec 30, 2004)

Be careful with the Seachem Trace. I learned the hard way that, if it's the same product I am thinking of, there is NO IRON in there. That is pretty important information... Anyway, it is not a complete trace mixture like CSM+B seems to be.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

wow...and for the past month I've been dosing seachem trace thinking it was enough for my tank. I just bought the CSM+B and it should be getting here this week...hopefully that will help a little with the algae problems I'm having.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Take a look at the spreadsheet I attached in the first post of this thread. Flourish Trace does not contain iron but Flourish does and Seachem is known for their versatility in dosing separate components. The Flourish and Flourish Trace has way more trace elements and vitamins than CSM+B. I think I will stay with the Flourish and Flourish Trace.

Take a look at the sticky thread by Left C in this forum for Seachem Dosing guidlines.

I will be switching to the dry ferts macros to save $$$.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here is an interesting link I found awhile ago comparing all the big players

http://www.gpodio.com/fert_table.asp


----------

